# Samurai Jack Movie CONFIRMED!



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2007)

> Fred Seibert, Kevin Kolde and Eric Gardner have joined forces to launch Frederator Films. They aim to produce 2-D animated movies budgeted at under $20 million. Currently the new studio has three projects in the works including Samurai Jack. C_reator Genndy Tartakovsky is attached to write and direct._
> 
> Kevin Kolde spent over a decade running Spumco while Eric Gardner heads the talent management and production company Panacea Entertaiment. Fred Seibert is the former president of Hanna-Barbera and longtime producer at Frederator Studios. All three people will serve as producers on Frederator Films projects.
> 
> [Source: Variety ]





come on actual ending!



this is SUCH AWESOME NEWS


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Jun 27, 2007)

While I'm happy at this news, I'm not sure if it will be the same without Mako voicing Aku. Then again, they were able to get an actor to replace him as Iroh, so maybe they can get the same guy.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 27, 2007)

SHAT BRICKS AND CAME BUCKETS!


----------



## Morwain (Jun 27, 2007)

Really thats cool it's been so long since I last saw it but, it won't be the same with Mako and neither will Avatar...


----------



## General Mustang (Jun 27, 2007)

I used to love this show, but it never made too much sence to me. I can't wait for this though


----------



## Sylar (Jun 27, 2007)

:dies from fangasm:


----------



## Banebanebane (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought the series was boring back when I was a kid. Now, I should look back into it. THEN, I'd judge it from there. 

Looking forward to see the movie, too.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats like the coolest news in cinema stuff in the last decade. 

Samurai Jack series were absolutely incredible.


----------



## Seany (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah hopefully there is an ending =] 
good news!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2007)

Two words: FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome news! I miss Samurai Jack.


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2007)

OH HELL YEAH!  

Hopefully, they,ll be able to find someone to replace Mako as Aku's voice actor.


----------



## Nico (Jun 28, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> OH HELL YEAH!
> 
> Hopefully, they,ll be able to find someone to replace Mako as Aku's voice actor.



Hopefully. It could be hard to find a voice like that. =[

I wonder if it will bring an ending to the series or will it be a series of situations.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 28, 2007)

This is great news.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 28, 2007)

Final showdown between Jack and Aku? I wonder if we'll see his evolution to what he appeared in that time portal after he lost to the guardian


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 28, 2007)

This is awesome news.


----------



## Doggystyle (Jun 28, 2007)

Damn I gotta see this one, always been a fan of the series


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, that's gonna interesting...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2007)

Mako already had a replacement


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2007)

Nico said:


> Hopefully. It could be hard to find a voice like that. =[




If they don't I can tell already that Mako gonna be haunting their asses for a looong time...


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 29, 2007)

I haven't watched the show for a long time either. Does anyone know where it left off before it ended?


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 29, 2007)

That show was the shiz and I'm glad to see we are getting a movie cause I always wondered why it just vanished, its was one of a kind so I cant wait.


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 1, 2007)

Sylar said:


> :dies from fangasm:



You stole my reaction!


----------



## Hio (Jul 1, 2007)

Jack Samurai is weak and the serie is lame


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 1, 2007)

The ONLY problem with this is a lack of Mako. 

Are they going to use the guy who took over on Avatar? Or someone else? Or copy/paste previously recorded lines?


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 1, 2007)

Suffice to say, _I can't fucking wait!_


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 2, 2007)

Watchmen + Samurai Jack = The Year of the fangasm.


----------



## Kimimaro (Jul 2, 2007)

This is great news. The episode with the baby was a bad way to end the series.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 2, 2007)

Is he Finnally Gonna Kill Aku


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 2, 2007)

After a 3 year hiatus, the creator comes out of the shadows and produces a movie on it. 

I didn't really see the last episodes, but I'm curious, what happend in the last episode that was produced?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 2, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> After a 3 year hiatus, the creator comes out of the shadows and produces a movie on it.
> 
> I didn't really see the last episodes, but I'm curious, what happend in the last episode that was produced?



Jack rescues a baby from baby eating monsters and sets off on a quest to find the baby's mother.

It's a homage to the Lone Wolf and Cub series.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

THis is exciting news.  Hopefully, we will get to see the end of the story.  I hated where the cartoon just stopped.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2007)

i was uneasy to find out..that the show have been on for years..and it ended with nothing being resloved....felt like a waste of time..hopefully this movie will end things...


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 3, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> You stole my reaction!


Let him have it, trust me you don't want to mess with Sylar. He'll cut your head open.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

bout damn time...maybe he will actually kill aku this time


----------

